# Playing tablet through my Avtex



## goho51 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi all

Been trying all day to play some downloaded films from my Samsung tablet through to my new Avtex tv, to no avail.

Using the normal usb cable to the usb slot on the tv, nothing...

What I am I doing wrong?

All help much appreciated.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Sweat sort of USB cable I'd it? Some are charging only rather than data. It would help to know which tablet you have, and what format the films have been saved in.


Malcolm


----------



## bazzy (Sep 22, 2010)

goho51 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Been trying all day to play some downloaded films from my Samsung tablet through to my new Avtex tv, to no avail.
> 
> ...


Avtex tv needs input from hdmi cable.

Download your files to a hard drive connect to a Sumvision Cyclone Android x4 plus thingy which in turn is connected to your Avtex via hdmi lead.

Works perfectly.

Search on this site for Sumvision.


----------



## goho51 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, thought it might need an HDMI cable. Problem is the new Avtex has the HDMI ports on the back of the tv.The tv is flush mounted so no access to the ports, think I am going to buy a second hand old style Avtex where the ports are all on the side....sometimes progress seems counter intuitive...probably a cost saving measure putting them on the back.


----------



## goho51 (Nov 16, 2013)

The cable maybe just for charging, format is just downloaded from all4 to the tablet. Tablet is Samsung T 580 Galaxy.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

goho51 said:


> Thanks for the replies, thought it might need an HDMI cable. Problem is the new Avtex has the HDMI ports on the back of the tv.The tv is flush mounted so no access to the ports, think I am going to buy a second hand old style Avtex where the ports are all on the side....sometimes progress seems counter intuitive...probably a cost saving measure putting them on the back.


Any room for one of these right angle HDMI adapters ?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HDMI-Righ...SE-/122299192523?_trksid=p2385738.m2548.l4275

Terry


----------



## goho51 (Nov 16, 2013)

I wish...


----------



## goho51 (Nov 16, 2013)

Might be able to cut a channel in ...


----------



## bazzy (Sep 22, 2010)

goho51 said:


> Thanks for the replies, thought it might need an HDMI cable. Problem is the new Avtex has the HDMI ports on the back of the tv.The tv is flush mounted so no access to the ports, think I am going to buy a second hand old style Avtex where the ports are all on the side....sometimes progress seems counter intuitive...probably a cost saving measure putting them on the back.


Are you sure the inputs are on the back?

My Avtex is L217DRS and although the diagram shows the HDMI inputs as being on the back, they are actually accessible from the bottom of the set and it looks like the latest models are the same.

The illustration is for the L188DRS/L218DRS/L248DRS models.


----------



## goho51 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hmm...i'll have a look...


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

goho51 said:


> , think I am going to buy a second hand old style Avtex where the ports are all on the side....


Be careful there, since reading great reviews on these we have always wanted an Avtex and were delighted when our friends bought a new top of the range Avtex and gave us their older one. Found the sound and picture quality ok after a lot of tweaking but still not as good as the Panasonic it replaced. Worst was the white plastic surround on the screen which somehow distracted your eyes from watching the screen, solved by taping some black card over it. Main advantage is the USB input which allows us to carry a load of films etc on a little hard drive instead of a pile DVDs, HDMI and the card reader which allows us to insert straight from the camera ...and of course it's a bigger TV than our old one. Still might revert though.


----------



## goho51 (Nov 16, 2013)

There are no ports on the bottom of mine, it's the 16 inch one , my fault, I should have checked before buying it. Gretichbald, I hear what you are saying, this is my third Avtex, two bought new, next time I think I will try something else.


----------



## bazzy (Sep 22, 2010)

goho51 said:


> There are no ports on the bottom of mine, it's the 16 inch one , my fault, I should have checked before buying it. Gretichbald, I hear what you are saying, this is my third Avtex, two bought new, next time I think I will try something else.


That is bad news.

If you're considering buying a new TV, have a look at Cello, highly regarded, much cheaper, and also 12volt. Sold by Amazon amongst others.

I certainly would, if I hadn't recently bought an Avtex.

http://celloelectronics.com/

. . . and, if you decide on a model, check the specs before buying:

http://celloelectronics.com/manualmodelfilter/cello/


----------



## goho51 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks Bazzy, heard a lot of mixed reviews about Cello.


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

HI

Have not been able to check our Avtex so cannot help at the moment re that.

However we have Samsung tablets and I thought I would try a few things. We can connect a Micro USB to Female USB2 cable. We can then put a Memory stick onto it and play films on the stick on the tablet. We can also transfer files from the tablets memory including additional storage onto the USB stick. 

This means that you could with the same cabling and a usb stick copy stuff from the tablet and then play on the TV via the USB socket with the stick.

With a Micro usb to USB2 cable if we connect it to a windows 10 PC we can see on the PC the files on the Samsung and play any films etc including copy files across. I have not been able to get that to work on a Mac book air yet.

I will have a look at the TV when I can shortly.

Doug


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

All the pics I've seen, as already has been said, have the HDMI cons in a recess at the bottom, just to the left of middle (from looking at the screen) which you should be able to reach. Try looking with a mirror and torch.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Just a thought - some android devices can operate in "USB Storage" mode. When you connect to your TV it may show this option on the Samsung, or you may first have to go into the Source menu of the TV and select USB (which you'd have to do anyway to play from a usb drive) then see if there's a message on the Samsung. Most USB cables work both ways, like when you connect the tablet to a computer is should show up.

(just looked at manual for 168 and the connections are hidden on the back. If you can't take it off then USB is your only hope)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

For what my two peneth is worth (not a lot) unless you have one of those clever boxes mentioned above watching downloaded stuff on USB sticks or connected drives etc is a pia on 12v tvs. I can't speak for Avtex but our Akura which is a great low power TV has a USB port and it's quite fussy over what formats it takes. That box of tricks I guess solves that issue but I just cut out the middle man completely and just use my laptop (pretty much same screen size) where the files are anyway and a pair of half decent USB speakers. I use VLC player in windows which will play any format.

Works a treat. Even the so called smart tv at home is fussy what formats it plays and all my downloads come from a variety of sources in various formats. The laptop plays them all though and no need to wait ages transferring them either.


----------



## bazzy (Sep 22, 2010)

No problem with file types with the set-up in picture.

Just plug into hdmi and 5-volt supply.

Select hdmi1 or hdmi2 as input on tv and all files in hard drive and shown on screen.

You need to be able to access your hdmi ports on tv though. Works perfectly on my Avtex.

Because the Cyclone box is also bluetooth, I can also listen through my wireless headphones with tv sound turned off.


----------



## goho51 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions...just up in Edinburgh for the fringe for a few days so will have a look at the weekend. So far, however, all the HDMI ports are on the back, my fault, I should have checked. I will dismount the tv and add some spacers to allow the HDMI ports to be accessed....probably extend the cables and add an adaptor. On the positive side ( my glass is always half full&#55357;&#56832 the telly is working fine.


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

Adding to the suggestions.......

Tablets sometimes do not speak the same language as the TV input. If you can find the original spec sheet for your device it may mention "SlimPort" output. I have a Nexus 7 2013 and use a SlimPort adaptor which plugs into the tablet and has an HDMI output.

The TV or PC screen then mirrors EVERYTHING the tablet displays, portrait or landscape dependent on the tablets, and also a smartphone's screen orientation.

This Maplin one is considerably cheaper than the one i purchased a few years ago.

https://www.maplin.co.uk/p/maplin-slimport-to-hdmi-adapter-a34qh

BTW, I use the hinged 90 degree HDMI plugs for wall mounted displays with no problem and my current series Avtex has the HDMI sockets facing down on the back panel.

Mike


----------

